# IAP's First App



## jeff (Dec 8, 2015)

It is my extreme pleasure to announce that after a huge amount of work by Edgar Dohmann and Wayne Racinowski, the Bushing and Tube data is now available as an app for iPhone and iPad. 

Search the App Store for "penturners" or "bushing" and you'll see it. 

I am short on time right this minute, so I'll have to let Edgar and Wayne chime in here with more information, but I wanted to make this big announcement as soon as I knew the app was available. I will mention that one of the most awesome features of the app is that updates to the data are automatic. The app checks with our server frequently to find out if new data has been posted. This allows us to add and correct data quickly.

Edgar and Wayne, THANK YOU! This is a GREAT ASSET to the penturning world.


----------



## magpens (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you Edgar, Wayne, and Jeff .  I use that data almost daily.  Now I have to get an iPad or an iPhone .... gee, what are they !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Argo13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Just awesome guys! Thanks

Jason


----------



## ladycop322 (Dec 8, 2015)

Love it!  Thank you


----------



## Edgar (Dec 8, 2015)

I enjoyed writing this app & I hope it will be useful for our members. Much credit goes to Wayne though for all his hard work in building the bushing & tubes charts these past several years. I have spent a couple hundred hours of time writing the app, but Wayne has probably spent thousands of hours generating the data that makes this app possible. 

The app includes a help screen that explains all its features and I have written a User Guide that Wayne will post in the IAP Library shortly. Feel free to post any questions that you might have & please, let us know if you notice any errors or discrepancies or if you have any suggestions for improvement.

Edgar


----------



## Edgar (Dec 8, 2015)

Besides a searchable & sortable representation of Wayne's Bushings & Tubes charts, the app has a few "extras":

1. It includes a drill bit converter -- you can enter a drill bit size in fractional inches, decimal inches, millimeters or gauge bit size (107-1 & A-Z) and the app will instantly convert to the other 3 units.

2. You can email or print (via Air Print) info on any selected kit.

3. It includes supplier's instructions for some of the kits. When instructions are available you can view them in a zoomable & panable display and include them when you email or print kit info. 

Edgar


----------



## Edgar (Dec 8, 2015)

The app is initially being offered as a free app for an early Christmas present to our current members. It will become a paid app for a nominal 99 cent fee on Jan 1. 

All proceeds from app sales will go to IAP.

We may run free specials or offer free redemption codes from time to time.

Edgar


----------



## asyler (Dec 8, 2015)

nice!! thanks...


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Dec 8, 2015)

This app is Great Edgar and Wayne may thanks!!!

Mike


----------



## suefox51 (Dec 8, 2015)

Fantastic - thanks so very much for the hard work!!

Sue


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank guys.


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 8, 2015)

Very nice. Thank you for all of your hard work! 
Bob


----------



## JimB (Dec 8, 2015)

Wow! It works great! I tried the search function by putting in a tube size and it listed all the kits. I also tried the drill bit converter. Everything was great!


----------



## Rockytime (Dec 8, 2015)

Will there be an android app?


----------



## jeff (Dec 8, 2015)

Rockytime said:


> Will there be an android app?


  If an Android developer steps up to volunteer, yes!


----------



## jsolie (Dec 8, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## csr67 (Dec 8, 2015)

Installing it as I post!  Thank You!


----------



## MikeinSC (Dec 8, 2015)

No android love?


----------



## Edgar (Dec 8, 2015)

MikeinSC said:


> No android love?



We have nothing against Android or any other platform. It's just that I am an iOS developer and at my age, and after nearly 50 years of software development, I have no interest or desire in learning any more computer languages or operating systems. 

I will be glad to assist anyone who is capable of developing apps on other platforms. 

Edgar


----------



## magier412 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Brilliant!*



edohmann said:


> Besides a searchable & sortable representation of Wayne's Bushings & Tubes charts, the app has a few "extras":
> 
> 1. It includes a drill bit converter -- you can enter a drill bit size in fractional inches, decimal inches, millimeters or gauge bit size (107-1 & A-Z) and the app will instantly convert to the other 3 units.
> 
> ...



Very nice!  Thanks so much to all of you for your hard work and dedication on this app!


----------



## Imaginethat (Dec 8, 2015)

WOW! You guys are so talented. The app works great. Thank you so much. My pen turning life just became much easier.

Cheers


----------



## MikeL (Dec 8, 2015)

Very, very useful and much appreciated!!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks to all involved.


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 8, 2015)

Will it be available for Android 'phones later?


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 8, 2015)

Way cool!  Thanks Edgar, Wayne and Jeff.


----------



## gimpy (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you both for your hard work, like me, I'm sure everyone appreciates the hard work and ease it will make for us............again, THANK YOU !!!!


----------



## gimpy (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a "mac" and I am unable to find it.....


----------



## larryc (Dec 8, 2015)

Really great guys!
Thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## rholiday (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the hard work everyone!!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Dec 8, 2015)

This is the first time I have ever pondered the thought that I might consider an iphone. It was fleeting but still there.


----------



## Edgar (Dec 8, 2015)

gimpy said:


> I have a "mac" and I am unable to find it.....



Terry,
The app will not run on a Mac computer. It requires an iPhone, iPad or iTouch with iOS7 or later. Send me a pm if you are unable to download it to one of those type of devices.

Edgar


----------



## lorbay (Dec 8, 2015)

Wow. What a lot of freakin work. Great job you guys.i used to use the sheets in the library which are a bit cumbersome. But this app is sweet. 
Lin


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 8, 2015)

Got too old an iphone, but will give a look on my ipad!


----------



## Edgar (Dec 8, 2015)

Paul in OKC said:


> Got too old an iphone, but will give a look on my ipad!



I'll be interested in some feedback on the iPad version. The larger screen provided more flexibility for screen layouts & presentation. The functionality is identical to that of the iPhone, but there are some subtle differences in the displays.


----------



## Sappheiros (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm downloading it now!  I've got an iPad as well, so I'll have to take a look at both!  I'm excited to open this present!


----------



## wizard (Dec 9, 2015)

WOW !!! Just downloaded it. Full of information at your fingertips. Incredible work by two amazing gentlemen !! Thank you both so very much!! Regards, Doc


----------



## Curly (Dec 9, 2015)

Dang! Now I'm going to have to get my new email address and password stuff fixed up to download it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks guys!  Just loaded it and went through it about 3 times... Put it next to my  iGotCharts app(from Edgar). Wow, lot of work you guys put into this. Really like the instructions for kits. Had started a notebook with kit instructions but, had not kept it up. Now all I have to do is bring out the iPad or iPhone to the workshop with the instructions now at my fingertips!
Thanks again, Jeff


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you for the hard work that went into making it 'easy' for IAP members to enjoy.
Great resource to have on my iPad.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 9, 2015)

Put it on my iPad mini. AWESOME! Great job, guys, and many thanks.  I have thought that listing the pens so individually was overkill, but then again not every one (read me!) knows what hardware is similar by a different name. Well done, and thank you for your efforts in putting this together!


----------



## Michael67 (Dec 9, 2015)

Calling any Android apps developers!!!


----------



## scotian12 (Dec 9, 2015)

What a great app. Thank you Edgar and Wayne for all your efforts in putting this together for us. I will put the information in our woodturning Guild newsletter and hopefully gain a few more members for IAP.   Thanks.    Darrell


----------



## fastgast (Dec 9, 2015)

Sweet, great job!!


----------



## Edgar (Dec 9, 2015)

Skeleton2014 said:


> Thanks guys!  Just loaded it and went through it about 3 times... Put it next to my  iGotCharts app(from Edgar). Wow, lot of work you guys put into this. Really like the instructions for kits. Had started a notebook with kit instructions but, had not kept it up. Now all I have to do is bring out the iPad or iPhone to the workshop with the instructions now at my fingertips!
> Thanks again, Jeff



Thanks for the plug, Jeff. 
The next release of iGotCharts will include a 40-digit scientific calculator - essentially an enhanced TI-36X. It's nearly finished, but that work's been on hold for the last couple of months.


----------



## Edgar (Dec 9, 2015)

scotian12 said:


> What a great app. Thank you Edgar and Wayne for all your efforts in putting this together for us. I will put the information in our woodturning Guild newsletter and hopefully gain a few more members for IAP.   Thanks.    Darrell



Thanks, Darrell - much appreciated!


----------



## tjseagrove (Dec 9, 2015)

Weighing in at 117MB that sure contains a lot of useful data and will will only get more as we go along.

Nice Job !!!!
12151217


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Dec 9, 2015)

jeff said:


> If an Android developer steps up to volunteer, yes!



I have done a fair amount of Android system work but am figuring out making apps, can I get some screenshots of the Ios app?


----------



## Edgar (Dec 9, 2015)

Leatherman1998 said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > If an Android developer steps up to volunteer, yes!
> ...



Sure,
Send me your email address and I will send you some screen shots and a sample of Objective-C code for a simple iPhone display of a set of data utilizing the same database structure that we have in this app. If you can turn that sample into an Android app, then you would have a foundation to build on for implementing the rest of our app. Once that initial step is done, I will provide additional code and guidance to assist with the project.

This same offer is open to anyone else who wants to try tackling a conversion to Android or any other platform.

Edgar


----------



## Edgar (Dec 9, 2015)

tjseagrove said:


> Weighing in at 117MB that sure contains a lot of useful data and will will only get more as we go along.
> 
> Nice Job !!!!
> 12151217



Thanks Tom,
You're correct - most of that (about 100MB) is the kit instruction pdf files. The next release will contain even more reference content and the total size will probably be close to 300MB.

We are still a long way from the max limit of 4GB for an iOS app & I doubt if we will get anywhere close to that.

Once we have collected & integrated most of the reference content that we want to include, I will look at ways to optimize the app size. However, the size doesn't impact the app efficiency, just the time that it takes to download & install new releases.

Edgar


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Dec 9, 2015)

edohmann said:


> Thanks Tom,
> You're correct - most of that (about 100MB) is the kit instruction pdf files. The next release will contain even more reference content and the total size will probably be close to 300MB.
> 
> We are still a long way from the max limit of 4GB for an iOS app & I doubt if we will get anywhere close to that.
> ...



I'm not familiar with Ios apps, but wouldn't it be possible to store the PDF's in a cloud and download them only if needed, (offline mode) then the initial app size is smaller. I have seen a few implementations of this on Android but haven't done it myself.


----------



## Edgar (Dec 9, 2015)

Leatherman1998 said:


> I'm not familiar with Ios apps, but wouldn't it be possible to store the PDF's in a cloud and download them only if needed, (offline mode) then the initial app size is smaller. I have seen a few implementations of this on Android but haven't done it myself.



That is certainly possible & in fact, I do download some of the largest PDF files in my iGotCharts app only on the initial demand for those files. The only problem with that approach is that it increases the presentation time delay the first time that file is requested and it requires that the user have Internet access at that time. 

It is something that I will consider though once I have gathered most of the content that we want to include with the app.


----------



## Edgar (Dec 10, 2015)

The App User Guide has been posted to the IAP library.

It is similar to the version that is in the app, but the library version includes screen shot.

Also, be sure to check out the Library's Whats New link on the IAP Home Page. Wayne has posted the latest bushing & tube charts for all 10 suppliers as of 28 Nov 2015. This reflects the data set used in the initial release of the app.

Wayne has worked hard to clean up and improve the consistency & accuracy of the charts for the app. Please be sure to report any errors, discrepancies or additions to Wayne so we can continue to provide the most accurate & helpful info possible in the charts and the app.

Edgar


----------



## Wayne (Dec 10, 2015)

From one who knows, Edgar has done a great service for the IAP community. 

I do hope we get someone serious in developing an Android app. 
Here's your chance to give back to the membership. 

Thanks again Edgar. Great Job!


----------

